# Surrey & Sussex meet



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hi Chaps,

The next date for the Surrey & Sussex meet is Saturday October 3rd 2015.


The plan as before is to meet at The Jovial Sailor in Ripley Jovial Sailor in Ripley, Woking, Chef & Brewer from 11am and then around 11.30am head over to The Cricketers near Goodwood http://www.thecricketersduncton.co.uk/ a 12.30 arrival which should help with parking as this is a slightly earlier arrival time.


See you all there


----------

